
Collecting insects from dead bodies (2014) - tosh
https://www.wired.com/2014/04/maggots-bring-the-heat/
======
BrandoElFollito
What I could see from the (paywalled) article is a graph with data points to
which a linear regression was applied.

I sur hope that the article explains why such fit and that there is a
_biological_ theory for a linear relationship between the variables.

Fitting everything linearly is an early sign of misunderstanding of statistics
and quality of the conclusions.

